# Columbia date identification needed



## Foxclassics (Nov 2, 2018)

I have been looking for Columbia date code identification and I am have no luck.  attached is pictures of the bike and serial number.
Thanks in advance, Tim


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 2, 2018)

Beautiful bike. Without the Mr. Columbia site I'm kind of lost on the date codes as well


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 2, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Beautiful bike. Without the Mr. Columbia site I'm kind of lost on the date codes as well



I sent him an email and I hope it works. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 2, 2018)

Love that bike! I have a 36 Corsair frame


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice 28" wheels, stylish hairpin arch truss rod; was "H" for 1930?


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't know how the Westfield serials work, but my 1929 starts with G.

Mr. Columbia told me a month ago, he hopes to have the columbia serial numbers up on the cabe soon.

your bike looks great.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 6, 2018)

This might not help you but maybe someone else. This was shared with me


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Igor (Nov 6, 2018)

I've got a 27, starts with a D and a 72 starts with a P.

Alphabet soup


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Nov 14, 2018)

I think 'H' is 1930 as per the Mr Columbia site...






I will point out, the Mr Columbia site may be gone...but, it is not forgotten by the internet...

Mr Columbia (wayback machine)

Jason


----------

